# Downfield late Spring early Summer ??



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok only gauging initial interest at the moment then if we can sort a date then sort numbers. 

I'm thinking late May early June which is plenty time away, hopefully the course will be in good nick and it's far enough away from The Open that times should be fine. Only thing is, I it would likely have to be a midweek date.

Post interest and say a preference to day then I'll speak to the pro and take it from there...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

stick me down, midweek is fine tie in with work OK


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep, count me in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2018)

No thanks, I've heard its a goat track, and no Ladybank. 

Shame its not nearer for me, otherwise would have been game.:thup:


----------



## DaveR (Jan 18, 2018)

Just looked at the website, Paul Lawrie says it's one of the best inland courses in Britain so combine that with being an open qualifier and it must be good.

I'll keep my eye on this, if dates work out I could be up for it  :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I'll keep my eye on this, if dates work out I could be up for it  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Careful now, can you handle me telling you how rubbish TOC is 

Anyway, not a great take up on this, so no great hurry to enquire about numbers, but I'm happy even with a 3/4 ball if folk want to come and play.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 18, 2018)

I'll be up for this providing dates work.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll be up for this providing dates work.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me what dates suit and it can be arranged around.


----------



## IanG (Jan 18, 2018)

If dates work, I'd be interested too. 

Hard to tell this far out what a good mid-week date would be as it depends on work.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2018)

It's a course I'm keen to play so definitely interested. Midweek not ideal for me but pick a date and if it suits I'll be there.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's a course I'm keen to play so definitely interested. Midweek not ideal for me but pick a date and if it suits I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

I understand during the week isn't ideal, but depending on numbers, it's highly unlikely we'd get a weekend time. 

Seems we can may be get a couple of fourballs, so possibly a Sunday after midday "_might_" be possible.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I understand during the week isn't ideal, but depending on numbers, it's highly unlikely we'd get a weekend time. 

Seems we can may be get a couple of fourballs, so possibly a Sunday after midday "_might_" be possible.
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand, don't change anything just to accommodate me - I'll fit in if I can. :thup:


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2018)

Midweek is nae good for me.


----------



## User101 (Jan 20, 2018)

Spoke to the pro today, could do  Sunday June 3rd around 1.30 if that suited folk better, failing that around 9.30 on the Thursday prior, which I think is the 31st May. 

Thoughts ??


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Spoke to the pro today, could do  Sunday June 3rd around 1.30 if that suited folk better, failing that around 9.30 on the Thursday prior, which I think is the 31st May. 

Thoughts ??
		
Click to expand...

i would struggle to do a 9.30 during the week as i would need to go the the Airport in the morning, but afternoon would be OK. 

As for a Sunday, wouldn't know till nearer the time and our fixture card is out. some of our 36 comps are going to be on consecutive days this year that were prev 2 sat rounds.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2018)

Iâ€™ve got that fortnight booked off work but we havenâ€™t arranged our holiday yet. Iâ€™d expect to be away the Thursday but a half chance I might be back in time to play the Sunday. Couldnâ€™t commit at the moment unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## User101 (Jan 20, 2018)

Could possibly see about the following Thursday or Sunday. The Thursday time is from then onwards, could be later, but the tee is booked from 2PM that day for 72 players, hence why he said 9.30 onwards.


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Spoke to the pro today, could do  Sunday June 3rd around 1.30 if that suited folk better, failing that around 9.30 on the Thursday prior, which I think is the 31st May. 

Thoughts ??
		
Click to expand...

Weekend of 2nd/3rd June is our Club Champs so not so good for me. Thursday 31st I'm working at Dundee Uni all day so an early evening round would be ideal, but probably no use for anyone else  

cheers 
Ian


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Could possibly see about the following Thursday or Sunday. The Thursday time is from then onwards, could be later, but the tee is booked from 2PM that day for 72 players, hence why he said 9.30 onwards.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely can't do the following week as it's the Scottish Women's and then the Sunday is club championship qualifying. Sorry Cabby - it's hard to organise a meet!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 20, 2018)

I good for 31st or 3rd.


----------



## User101 (Jan 20, 2018)

31st later in the afternoon then perhaps for Jim/Patrick/IanG, that way I can probably get you guys on at visitor rates, which is ridiculously cheap at Â£13.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			31st later in the afternoon then perhaps for Jim/Patrick/IanG, that way I can probably get you guys on at visitor rates, which is ridiculously cheap at Â£13.
		
Click to expand...

if thats during the week that should be fine


----------



## IanG (Jan 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			31st later in the afternoon then perhaps for Jim/Patrick/IanG, that way I can probably get you guys on at visitor rates, which is ridiculously cheap at Â£13.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, if later in the afternoon can mean early evening (i.e. 5.30 or later) then I'm up for that.  

Ian


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			31st later in the afternoon then perhaps for Jim/Patrick/IanG, that way I can probably get you guys on at visitor rates, which is ridiculously cheap at Â£13.
		
Click to expand...

This here could potentially be the biggest Scottish Meet in years ne::swing::whoo:


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

This is proving troublesome. 

Is there any other date/dates someone would like to suggest, I only guessed on those dates, could easily ask about others.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			This here could potentially be the biggest Scottish Meet in years ne::swing::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You mean other than the one being held at Turnberry in March?


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 22, 2018)

Cabby- I'd be interested in playing.  I'm sure williamalex1 and willieP would too, subject to availability.  I just need a bit of advance warning to build up some flexi time.

I can also see you're going round in circles.  My advice is- book a time and date, see who can come.  You can't please everyone.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 22, 2018)

Val said:



			You mean other than the one being held at Turnberry in March? 

Click to expand...


No need to steel Cabby's thunder he is Trying his best


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

The problem is this, if only 3 wish a game I can get them on as guests @Â£13 A head if more wish to play there needs to be a Â£20 deposit paid, so if and maybees doesn't quite work.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

Val said:



			You mean other than the one being held at Turnberry in March? 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind betting the Craw will soon be coming out of retirement and organizing a big Scottish meet at Dundonald or Machrihanish... be just like the old days


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			The problem is this, if only 3 wish a game I can get them on as guests @Â£13 A head if more wish to play there needs to be a Â£20 deposit paid, so if and maybees doesn't quite work.
		
Click to expand...

Just keep me in the loop and I can book a time in advance at the Â£13.00 members guest rate. Always a great deal playing it for Â£13, worth every penny


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

Haha....very good Hanky Panky, if there are only 3 guests playing it'll be Â£13 any more and the fee will be devided equally.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			The problem is this, if only 3 wish a game I can get them on as guests @Â£13 A head if more wish to play there needs to be a Â£20 deposit paid, so if and maybees doesn't quite work.
		
Click to expand...




HankMarvin said:



			Just keep me in the loop and I can book a time in advance at the Â£13.00 members guest rate. Always a great deal playing it for Â£13, worth every penny
		
Click to expand...

There you go then, 3 ball of Me, you and Hank one afternoon:thup:

off the yellows mind


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimaroid is a deffo he says....so there is a 4.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			There you go then, 3 ball of Me, you and Hank one afternoon:thup:

off the yellows mind[/QUOTE

You having a laugh pop gun (yellows) surely it would need to be a fourball not sure I could handle you at one side and Gabby at the other ma ears wid be burning. Which one would you be clowns to the right or joker to the left ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:





patricks148 said:



			There you go then, 3 ball of Me, you and Hank one afternoon:thup:

off the yellows mind[/QUOTE

You having a laugh pop gun (yellows) surely it would need to be a fourball not sure I could handle you at one side and Gabby at the other ma ears wid be burning. Which one would you be clowns to the right or joker to the left ?
		
Click to expand...

better if i was to the right of you with my history

plus i've played off the whites before and it was a beast
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Jimaroid is a deffo he says....so there is a 4.
		
Click to expand...

Ok book an afternoon and i'm there.


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

Blue tees as a compromise &#128077; whites are a bit mad if there is no run and yet chapping about.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Blue tees as a compromise &#128077; whites are a bit mad if there is no run and yet chapping about.
		
Click to expand...

can't we get Fairway Dodger to play and make up the 4 ball  then go off the reds?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			can't we get Fairway Dodger to play and make up the 4 ball  then go off the reds?
		
Click to expand...

only if you wear your skirt.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			only if you wear your skirt.
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting Worried about you Hanky Panky:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jan 22, 2018)

How about I just get you two a room.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How about I just get you two a room.
		
Click to expand...

are you paying then?


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

If I'm paying, I'm watching...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If I'm paying, I'm watching...
		
Click to expand...

now that really is creepy:rofl::rofl::ears:


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Haha....after I posted it I thought...oh hold on...


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 23, 2018)

you pair are freaking me oout.


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

You love it spanky


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			only if you wear your skirt.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve heard he scrubs up well ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

If you sort a weekend date give us a shout, i'd be very interested.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2018)

If the dates suit, I would try and add a few games in the area. 

Shout up some likely dates and lets go from there


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Shout up some likely dates and lets go from there
		
Click to expand...


Check further back in the topic. Sunday 3rd June or Thursday beforehand, 31st May, though the Thursday is looking most likely as we don't allow visitors before 1.30 at weekends.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Check further back in the topic. Sunday 3rd June or Thursday beforehand, 31st May, though the Thursday is looking most likely as we don't allow visitors before 1.30 at weekends.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have any weekend open comps?


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Do they have any weekend open comps?
		
Click to expand...


Yep mens Open.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yep mens Open.
		
Click to expand...

Can you book a couple of slots for us?


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Can you book a couple of slots for us?
		
Click to expand...

Fill your boots

https://www.brsgolf.com/downfield/opens_home.php


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Fill your boots

https://www.brsgolf.com/downfield/opens_home.php

Click to expand...

Very helpful. ta


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Very helpful. ta
		
Click to expand...

just in case you didn;t realise, opens in Scotland are individual, so prob drawn and you will playing for your handicap. if you already knew that good luck its a beast off the back tee


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Aye it's best to hope for a dry summer.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			just in case you didn;t realise, opens in Scotland are individual, so prob drawn and you will playing for your handicap. if you already knew that good luck its a beast off the back tee

Click to expand...

In case you didn't realise a lot of the Opens down here are individual and qualifiers, think I played 9 last year and 7 were qualifiers...... 

Wouldn't mind a trip up there myself, many years since I played Downfield, nice course :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			In case you didn't realise a lot of the Opens down here are individual and qualifiers, think I played 9 last year and 7 were qualifiers...... 

Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance but why only 7 qualifiers ?? why not all 9 :mmm:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			just in case you didn;t realise, opens in Scotland are individual, so prob drawn and you will playing for your handicap. if you already knew that good luck its a beast off the back tee

Click to expand...

Yeah the â€œGents single strokeâ€ gave it away.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Excuse my ignorance but why only 7 qualifiers ?? why not all 9 :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

As 2 of them were 4BBB opens :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ahh...indeed. :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah the â€œGents single strokeâ€ gave it away.
		
Click to expand...

If you're entering it and fancy a game on there beforehand give me a shout.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If you're entering it and fancy a game on there beforehand give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I doubt time would allow, and if I did Iâ€™d have to repeat the whole conversation to my tart when I got back


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Check further back in the topic. Sunday 3rd June or Thursday beforehand, 31st May, though the Thursday is looking most likely as we don't allow visitors before 1.30 at weekends.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers will have a look at the calendar when I get back from Italy


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Gabby, have you plucked a date out for this yet so I can enter into my diary


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Hey Gabby, have you plucked a date out for this yet so I can enter into my diary
		
Click to expand...

I think heâ€™s a gonna ðŸ˜œ ðŸŽ±


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think heâ€™s a gonna ðŸ˜œ ðŸŽ±
		
Click to expand...


Ah just noticed that.

Did I miss something


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Ah just noticed that.

Did I miss something
		
Click to expand...

Nothing of note, must have been in PMâ€™s with the mods ðŸ¤”


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			Nothing of note, must have been in PMâ€™s with the mods ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...


Cheers


Such a shame.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 25, 2018)

If you can sort a game out for the 3 June id be up for it bro :thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2018)

Does this mean this trip is sacked.

Such a shame, Downfield in the dry must be a decent course.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Does this mean this trip is sacked.

Such a shame, Downfield in the dry must be a decent course.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair its cracking in the summer and has been for a few seasons now mate.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2018)

I thinks its only a week so we should still be OK


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			I thinks its only a week so we should still be OK
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the Gabby Cabby is on holiday for a week, lucky lad....

Hopefully he will get this meet sorted after his holiday


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Cabby- I'd be interested in playing.  I'm sure williamalex1 and willieP would too, subject to availability.  I just need a bit of advance warning to build up some flexi time.

I can also see you're going round in circles.  My advice is- book a time and date, see who can come.  You can't please everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Also, if you need a few more [old] bodies for a mid- week meet , give me a shout :thup:. When you redeem yourself :rofl:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 28, 2018)

I could do the June 3rd date, but I couldn't do midweek unfortunately until the end of July and my holiday allowance kicks in.


----------



## User101 (Feb 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think heâ€™s a gonna ï˜œ ïŽ±
		
Click to expand...

news travels fast eh 

Anyway, the 31st is out I'm afraid for two reasons, 1) Some charity shotgun is on that kinda ties the course up and 2) probably most importantly, we're playing Blairgowrie away that day, so I'm hoping to be there :thup:

The good news is, I have booked the tee for 2 slot around 1.30 on the 30th May. Raise your hand if you want a game, dependant on numbers will be depend the price. 

I will need a Â£20 deposit to confirm your place but there is no great hurry for that, I just need confirmed numbers, though I understand some can't commit just now.


----------



## User101 (Feb 1, 2018)

Cabby said:



			The good news is, I have booked the tee for 2 slot around 1.30 on the 30th May. 
.
		
Click to expand...


Best make that clearer, I've booked two time slots (more if required) around 1.30pm Wednesday 30th May.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm still OK for this


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 1, 2018)

Yep! Still good here.


----------



## User101 (Feb 1, 2018)

1) Cabby
2) patricks148
3) Jimaroid


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cabby said:



			news travels fast eh 

Anyway, the 31st is out I'm afraid for two reasons, 1) Some charity shotgun is on that kinda ties the course up and 2) probably most importantly, we're playing Blairgowrie away that day, so I'm hoping to be there :thup:

The good news is, I have booked the tee for 2 slot around 1.30 on the 30th May. Raise your hand if you want a game, dependant on numbers will be depend the price. 

I will need a Â£20 deposit to confirm your place but there is no great hurry for that, I just need confirmed numbers, though I understand some can't commit just now.
		
Click to expand...

Someone told me never to pay a Taxi driver in advance, certainly not a Dundee one:rofl:


----------



## User101 (Feb 2, 2018)

If it's just us three then there is no need to pay up front. :thup: but if it's a genuine concern, you can pay at the pro shop as it was him that stated so.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If it's just us three then there is no need to pay up front. :thup: but if it's a genuine concern, you can pay at the pro shop as it was him that stated so.
		
Click to expand...

a joke dear boy, i will send you the cash... in coppers


----------



## User101 (Feb 2, 2018)

Lets see how many are coming first, nae word fae Hank ?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2018)

been good weather this week, so Spanky will be off playing golf.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 2, 2018)

Count me in Gabby.


----------



## User101 (Feb 2, 2018)

Well done Spanky, that's a four we have, do for me, and you guys, cause the more there is the dearer it'll be, however, if anyone else wants to have a game, the invite is there.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2018)

I would love to have come up Cabby but It's the half term holiday and we are down in Cornwall. Maybe another time.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2018)

lesson booked for later   this week.... lets hope that will cheers Spanky up


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2018)

Thread tidied up, please only post if you are interested in this event, 

members on a wind up mission will be sanctioned

Thank you


----------



## User101 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 8, 2018)

What have I missed ?

Looking forward to this have the pairings been sorted yet ?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			What have I missed ?

Looking forward to this have the pairings been sorted yet ?
		
Click to expand...

looks like its Me, you Cabby and Jim. chuck balls up on the day i say


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cheap day for you guys &#128077;


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Cheap day for you guys &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

for you others maybe, ive got a two and half hour drive to get there.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 8, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Cheap day for you guys &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

You still struggling Gabby, still plenty time to hit the range...


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			You still struggling Gabby, still plenty time to hit the range...
		
Click to expand...


I'm about to hit the gym, I'll be like Rory by the time this comes round.


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			for you others maybe, ive got a two and half hour drive to get there.
		
Click to expand...


Just stick it on company expenses old bean.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm about to hit the gym, I'll be like Rory by the time this comes round.
		
Click to expand...

why will you be wearing a curly black wig??


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2018)

as it looks like dear old cabby is banned, just to let those planning on playing at this is still going ahead.

I have contact details for him, so if you want to contact him ref this or alternatively book a Taxi to take you from the Station in Dundee to the new V&A Museum just let me know:rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 19, 2018)

What did I miss?


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			What did I miss?
		
Click to expand...

13/14 fairways and 16/18 greens like always &#128541;


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 19, 2018)

Toad said:



			13/14 fairways and 16/18 greens like always &#63005;
		
Click to expand...


Saucer of milk with your sardines Sir?


:ears::ears::ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			What did I miss?
		
Click to expand...

I think its was along the lines of "you can only urinate with the penis you have" in the tread about Big Eck only diff language of course


----------



## User101 (Mar 9, 2018)

This is still going ahead folks, Patrick has my number and will arrange things via him as I'm likely to be banned for good long before this comes round. 

Anyone else wishing a game please say and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			This is still going ahead folks, Patrick has my number and will arrange things via him as I'm likely to be banned for good long before this comes round. 

Anyone else wishing a game please say and I'll get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

The 30th is a Wednesday, dont think I will be up that week but never mind. Any ather time Ill contact you for a round.


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

&#128077; no probs


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh Dear it seems like the Gabby Cabby has been placed in the naughty cupboard again, not sure what I missed.

Patrick are you taking over this forum meet ?

Just let me know the details nearer the time, hopefully Gabby will be back by then tho.....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Oh Dear it seems like the Gabby Cabby has been placed in the naughty cupboard again, not sure what I missed.

Patrick are you taking over this forum meet ?

Just let me know the details nearer the time, hopefully Gabby will be back by then tho.....
		
Click to expand...

still going ahead Spanky old boy.. meet. plenty of time yet to sort details


----------



## User101 (Apr 20, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep! Still good here.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do hope you are still in Jim, if so you're my partner. 



HankMarvin said:



			Looking forward to this have the pairings been sorted yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Ye, see above, I'll speak to the greenkeepers and get them to thin out the trees for you and make sure they have the red tees looking good for Patrick :thup:

Jim, just bring a half set, the match will be done and dusted by around the 11th/12th, much like the other day at Gleneagles


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 21, 2018)

3 club comp now is it? Still in. &#128077;


----------



## User101 (Apr 21, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			3 club comp now is it? Still in. &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

That's all we'll need to spank those two diggers


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2018)

Cabby, will you will be changing your game at Downfield to full handicap stableford off the yellows than??:rofl:


----------



## User101 (Apr 30, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Cabby, will you will be changing your game at Downfield to full handicap stableford off the yellows than??:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's the future I believe :whoo: but for just for you it'll be white pegs, with all the flags at the back :ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It's the future I believe :whoo: but for just for you it'll be white pegs, with all the flags at the back :ears:
		
Click to expand...

thats fine 3 clubs it is then, i'll only need 3.... driver 3 wood and wedge


----------



## User101 (May 14, 2018)

Thought I'd give this a wee bump, you guys still good for it ?? 

Course is looking great just now, fairways are superb and lush, greens are coming on, not overly quick but nice. 

I'm about to take a ten day golfing sabbatical due to playing way too much recently, as my old bones ache


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Thought I'd give this a wee bump, you guys still good for it ?? 

Course is looking great just now, fairways are superb and lush, greens are coming on, not overly quick but nice. 

I'm about to take a ten day golfing sabbatical due to playing way too much recently, as my old bones ache 

Click to expand...

only 10, couldn't you ,make it 17:ears:

Yep still Ok for this


----------



## User101 (May 25, 2018)

Anyone else fancy a game next Wednesday afternoon ?


----------



## User2021 (May 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Anyone else fancy a game next Wednesday afternoon ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you get invited on to the committee as you walk off the 18th?


----------



## User101 (May 25, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Do you get invited on to the committee as you walk off the 18th?
		
Click to expand...

Don't feed the troll - its all jackanory. :ears:


----------



## User2021 (May 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



Don't feed the troll - its all jackanory. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

If we play a round in the am and another in the pm can we be chairman?


----------



## DCB (May 25, 2018)

The Naughty Step awaits ...... play nicely, or ........


----------



## User101 (May 25, 2018)

Spot filled.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 30, 2018)

Lovely day for it. Just off to work for a bit and see you guys around 1pm.


----------



## User101 (May 30, 2018)

See you then Jim, looking forward to It, hope you mind what I look like cause in my old age I've forgot what you do &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Jimaroid (May 30, 2018)

I'm Peter Pan with stubble.


----------



## Captainron (May 30, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm Peter Pan with stubble. 

Click to expand...

Very apt Jim. Superb description! Hope you guys have a top day


----------



## richart (May 30, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Very apt Jim. Superb description! Hope you guys have a top day
		
Click to expand...

 I thought he was looking older when we played in Cornwall. Looked at least 25.


----------



## HankMarvin (May 30, 2018)

Have a great days guys I am sure the course will be in very good condition this time of year and that the new greens convenor has got it looking splendid. Patrick remember to replace your diviots and try to avoid the woods


----------



## User101 (May 30, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Have a great days guys I am sure the course will be in very good condition this time of year and that the new greens convenor has got it looking splendid. Patrick remember to replace your diviots and try to avoid the woods
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the big fella he spanked me good and proper today though does have some issues understanding the rules in 2down gets a stroke a hole concept.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 30, 2018)

Really enjoyed that, thanks Cabby for the hospitality. Course is in great condition and it's easy to see why the members love it there.


----------



## User101 (May 30, 2018)

Was a pleasure to host you, pity my game was on the embarrassing side of things but hey ho, that's golf.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 30, 2018)

That is golf indeed, my game was way off too. Patrick was on sharp form today, just shows what 8 games in 7 days does! :rofl:


----------



## IanG (May 30, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			That is golf indeed, my game was way off too. Patrick was on sharp form today, just shows what 8 games in 7 days does! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Clearly something about Patrick is putting people off their game ... happened to me on Friday at Nairn. Tragic that I'm sitting in a Dundee hotel right now but couldn't join you earlier - work is such an inconvenience.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks Cabby, enjoyed it, despite you making me play from the blue

I'm not a fan of tree's myself but i could tell yesterday how much you love them:rofl:

There must have been a few Squirrels with headaches that for sure:clap:

You will have to get yourselves up to my track.... no tree's in play there


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2018)

IanG said:



			Clearly something about Patrick is putting people off their game ... happened to me on Friday at Nairn. Tragic that I'm sitting in a Dundee hotel right now but couldn't join you earlier - work is such an inconvenience.
		
Click to expand...

well i'll give you a few months to get and practice before your Home rematch


----------

